# Heat tape vs wool stove rope



## timber creek (Jul 16, 2017)

20170707_200013.jpg



__ timber creek
__ Jul 16, 2017





So I just bought my new smoker I need a recomendation for a high temp type tape/rope for my firebox as well as a tape/rope for the other doors that one dosnt need to be as highly rated 500 degrees would be good. Typically how long will these last on a smoker before theybwill need to be replaced?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2017)

Think about using smaller splits when building a fire...  A bed of coals is good for adding smaller splits to....


----------



## timber creek (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks and i typically do this was in the seasoning process so i wasnt to worried about it. Any recommendation on a good sealer?


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 16, 2017)

Lavalock has several products.
BBQ gaskets offers various types of sealing options. Alot of info in search bar on hi-temp sealing. Depends really on unit itself that your sealing.


----------

